# QOOVES facial report moneymaxxing



## Chadelite (Apr 15, 2020)

okay guys. I think we should start doing facial reports too 

Were better than him he learnt from us

There are so many of us and we can do it for half price or at a little discount

We can. Make a little group too to make it big 

@Elias and others what do say?


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Apr 15, 2020)

Im in, I can make photoshop morped that mog this curries "stolen morhps" from here to Uganda and back


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 15, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> Im in, I can make photoshop morped that mog this curries "stolen morhps" from here to Uganda and back


Ok bro if ur srs we can make a discord to talk but who can make a website

I'm pretty sure we can use so. Something like word press? 

Then we can make a basic video on Yt explaining it 

Let's get some more people on board 

What software shall I download 

Also bro u don't need photoshop u just need to. Measure their face


----------



## Ada Mustang (Apr 15, 2020)

@Elias accompanied with everyone to moneymax, but haven't done shit.

What did you did regarding onlyfans catfishing?


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 15, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> @Elias accompanied with everyone to moneymax, but haven't done shit.
> 
> What did you did regarding onlyfans catfishing?


wtf did i just read lol


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Apr 15, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> Ok bro if ur srs we can make a discord to talk but who can make a website
> 
> I'm pretty sure we can use so. Something like word press?
> 
> ...


I work in online marketing, I can make a website. But im broke rn so someone would have to borrow the money for domain and shit


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 15, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> I work in online marketing, I can make a website. But im broke rn so someone would have to borrow the money for domain and shit


you can make one with shopify for free 14 days


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 15, 2020)

To add, In my opinion.
Don't over-estimate the importance of "the idea" or "the product".
And don't under-estimating the massive importance of "execution of a plan".
Execution is key often, imo. Very important to maxx on execution, when it comes to making money as a business Owner. Good luck wishes obviously, it's good when people try out stuff.


----------



## StolenDays (Apr 15, 2020)

You won't do shit and if you do, you will do shit. Lmao


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (Apr 15, 2020)

I’m in if you’ll allow me. I can do web and product design as well as marketing, 2 industries I have experience in (yes I’m youngcel we start work early in my country)


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 15, 2020)

CopeKilla said:


> I’m in if you’ll allow me. I can do web and product design as well as marketing, 2 industries I have experience in (yes I’m youngcel we start work early in my country)


how old are you to have done all this?


StolenDays said:


> You won't do shit and if you do, you will do shit. Lmao


thanks for the added motivation

if worst comes to worst i can sell all my shit - my setup bascialy- and get enough money to ascend


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (Apr 15, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> how old are you to have done all this?


16, my dad does graphic design and web design and I work with him


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 15, 2020)

CopeKilla said:


> 16, my dad does graphic design and web design and I work with him


where r u from

rn i want to make a website - using shopify since it's free - 

that isn't too hard the hard part is adviertising it to people

since this guy - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnlvhYDQLq4d_C3JYEVnWAQ

has 100k subs and loads will buy it since he started it

i think all we have to do is make it half price and we're chilling


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (Apr 15, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> where r u from
> 
> rn i want to make a website - using shopify since it's free -
> 
> ...


Sounds good man, I’d say market it on reddit cos all the looksmaxxers there have no idea what their doing and it’s 90% consoomers, I’m from Ireland


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 15, 2020)

CopeKilla said:


> Sounds good man, I’d say market it on reddit cos all the looksmaxxers there have no idea what their doing and it’s 90% consoomers, I’m from Ireland


ok do you wanna talk more in PMs?

im sure we can make this work ngl


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (Apr 15, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> ok do you wanna talk more in PMs?
> 
> im sure we can make this work ngl


Sure man


----------



## foreverugly1 (Apr 15, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> I work in online marketing, I can make a website. But im broke rn so someone would have to borrow the money for domain and shit



If you can make it well, I could fund it, but I'd obviously be in for a cut then. I did web development a few years ago, so I could probably also be QA for it.

If you want this to work, you need to present it professionally. Not with the aspie still comments here. I actually have a few examples we could use since back in the day there was a service similar to this and I have that around.


----------



## Vidyacoper (Apr 15, 2020)

it wont work, only reasons people are buying his shitty "facial reports" is cause he's already made videos on facial aesthetics that got really popular


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Apr 15, 2020)

foreverugly1 said:


> If you can make it well, I could fund it, but I'd obviously be in for a cut then. I did web development a few years ago, so I could probably also be QA for it.
> 
> If you want this to work, you need to present it professionally. Not with the aspie still comments here. I actually have a few examples we could use since back in the day there was a service similar to this and I have that around.


Hmm.. im in the industry for two years only. You seem to be more experienced, you wanna do it?


----------



## Bromose (Apr 15, 2020)

I can do the SEO/SEM I have ranked many keywords to the top of google, lmk.


----------



## foreverugly1 (Apr 15, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> Hmm.. im in the industry for two years only. You seem to be more experienced, you wanna do it?



Maybe, the issue is time and I haven't touched JavaScript or any new frameworks in years. My work uses a shit tier poverty homegrown codebase and some Java.


----------



## Elias (Apr 15, 2020)

Im in, ive got a 2k youtube we can start with, i know how to make basic websites 

Ive used photoshop for years

But i dont have a PC atm

Plus im doing an onlyfans moneymaxing project with some users


----------



## Ada Mustang (Apr 15, 2020)

Elias said:


> Im in, ive got a 2k youtube we can start with, i know how to make basic websites
> 
> Ive used photoshop for years
> 
> ...


You should buy youtube viewers at first to get the algorithm flowing


----------



## Elias (Apr 15, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> You should buy youtube viewers at first to get the algorithm flowing


We can, but instead id rather get one guy on the team to just spam our videos out everywhere, all social media, dming people, posting it on all forums like .co, nulled, feminist sites etc


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Apr 15, 2020)

foreverugly1 said:


> Maybe, the issue is time and I haven't touched JavaScript or any new frameworks in years. My work uses a shit tier poverty homegrown codebase and some Java.


Lol i wouldnt do any coding. At least at our company we now do everything using CMS


----------



## Ada Mustang (Apr 15, 2020)

Elias said:


> We can, but instead id rather get one guy on the team to just spam our videos out everywhere, all social media, dming people, posting it on all forums like .co, nulled, feminist sites etc


My evwry mewing video reach over 100K views, i haven't done rating series, but people wants rating for sure, i can tell


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 29, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> To add, In my opinion.
> Don't over-estimate the importance of "the idea" or "the product".
> And don't under-estimating the massive importance of "execution of a plan".
> Execution is key often, imo. Very important to maxx on execution, when it comes to making money as a business Owner. Good luck wishes obviously, it's good when people try out stuff.


2 weeks later.
execution sucks so far.

It gets proved, over and over again.
Plans.ideas are not worth much. Execution, is key, excution is almost all that matters most.


----------



## Ada Mustang (Apr 29, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> 2 weeks later.
> execution sucks so far.
> 
> It gets proved, over and over again.
> Plans.ideas are not worth much. Execution, is key, excution is almost all that matters most.


Lmao i usually forget what i ate for breakfast, but you took the time

Mirin effort tbh


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 29, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Lmao i usually forget what i ate for breakfast, but you took the time
> 
> Mirin effort tbh


I guess I hate seeing an idea not being executed or not executed somewhat decently.
I also get regularly ( due to my work) confronted with people that believe busitis all about good ideas, and whom don't consider the execution. Only to often see it fail miserably because of that. It gets annoying.
While some with no great idea, or no idea at all ( just copy what service someone else is offering also, I see doing great. Because they execute it so well. The right marketing, the right hired skills/help, the right pricing, getting good people in board, and so on.


----------

